# Bumps in the road / Back in the Saddle



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

For some time now, I estimate around two years, I've been gradually having more and more problems with my heart (chest pain, shortness of breath)

It's to the point where my wife has to mow my lawn and business travel could be dangerous.

I go in for angiogram / probably stents tomorrow morning at 8:00 AM. They have me on a cocktail of pills and nitro to protect me until the angio.

I know the process is statistically very successful and the results have been known to be almost instant and very positive, so from a rational perspective, I'm eager to have it done. 

But, I am not a person who sees doctors often. The last time I spent the night in a hospital was the night before they sent me home after being born. That would be some 58 years ago.

I'm eager to get past this, but honestly one does consider one's mortality in these situations and the remote, yet real possibility that shit could go south. And, the thought that someone will be sending a camera almost into my heart, starting at my groin.....well, I'm not terribly jazzed about that.

Anyway, it has been a tough 2019 so far. I try not to post personal issues like this but, as this forum represents one of the very few avenues I have to share information, and well, not to put too fine a point on it, but in a sense I consider many of you friends. As I tend to be pretty isolated socially (my choice), this is the best I can do to get things off my chest (pardon the pun).

I'm not looking for sympathy. I'm just a bit stressed and typing this helps me sort things out.

Anyway, not to get all melodramatic about it but let me take this opportunity to thank all here who have been kind and respectful to me, and to tell those who have been adversarial and nasty to ….well, fuck off.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Take care Mike, best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Good luck with it all. Hopefully you'll be up and at it again in no time.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SaucyJack said:


> Good luck with it all. Hopefully you'll be up and at it again in no time.



LOL, I was planning on coming back to work on Friday, but they tell me that's not going to happen. As it is (maybe this is my form of denial) I'm scheduled to fly to Nashville next Tuesday.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Milkman said:


> LOL, I was planning on coming back to work on Friday, but they tell me that's not going to happen. As it is (maybe this is my form of denial) I'm scheduled to fly to Nashville next Tuesday.


You might be lucky enough to fly by Tuesday.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

The googe machine say this:

"*Flying* is allowed *after* two weeks in a stable person if they had a *heart* attack that had major complication such as *heart* failure. If a person has undergone an angioplasty where a *stent* (wire mesh) is placed in *heart* arteries, then a waiting period of one week is recommended before *flight travel*"


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SaucyJack said:


> You might be lucky enough to fly by Tuesday.


Yes, it's very possible. It's important to me, both strategically / career -wise, and psychologically to get back on the horse quickly.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

All the best. Typing out your frustrations of thoughts is therapeutic regardless of whether it changes your situation. It's like having it in front of you, instead of in your head the whole time. Helps you deal with it. Sharing it can help as well. Like a "support group" sort of thing. If this is where you feel most comfortable and have made many friends and acquaintances, then it makes sense to let it out here. You may have a private life, but everybody has a need to let it out. You have the support and concern here that will help. Take care and pace yourself back to where you want/need to be.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Verne said:


> All the best. Typing out your frustrations of thoughts is therapeutic regardless of whether it changes your situation. It's like having it in front of you, instead of in your head the whole time. Helps you deal with it. Sharing it can help as well. Like a "support group" sort of thing. If this is where you feel most comfortable and have made many friends and acquaintances, then it makes sense to let it out here. You may have a private life, but everybody has a need to let it out. You have the support and concern here that will help. Take care and pace yourself back to where you want/need to be.


Thanks man, you have a clear understanding of why I made this thread.

This IS my support group, and I’m grateful to have it.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Dont have to tell you that all of us would feel the same if put in this situation. Wishing you a speedy recovery and we are all pulling for you to get through this procedure. See ya soon.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Good luck, don't rush it. Take time for yourself to heal properly.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, your feelings are just normal, but thousands of people undergo cardiac catetherism and coronary angiography with stenting everyday : be confident, these guys are good at what they do everyday. Wish you the best though !

P.S. I would check about travel insurances : Still need stable condition for three months ?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Your doing what needs to be done. Your looking into it. I know 2 friends that are no longer with us because they refused to go the doctor until it was too late. I'm also dealing with an "irregular heartbeat" issue right now. I get my results in 2 weeks. I've always said "it's better to get something they can fix than something they can't".


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mawmow said:


> Well, your feelings are just normal, but thousands of people undergo cardiac catetherism and coronary angiography with stenting everyday : be confident, these guys are good at what they do everyday. Wish you the best though !
> 
> P.S. I would check about travel insurances : Still need stable condition for three months ?


I didn't have a heart attack (how close have I come I wonder?) so my normal travel insurance covers me.

Yup, I know, it's no more serious than getting a filling.....sort of.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Milkman said:


> I didn't have a heart attack (how close have I come I wonder?) so my normal travel insurance covers me.
> 
> Yup, I know, it's no more serious than getting a filling.....sort of.


Hope you heal just fine but look very closely at your insurance. The industry likes to hide behind clauses such as ‘pre-existing condition’ in the event of an issue.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LanceT said:


> Hope you heal just fine but look very closely at your insurance. The industry likes to hide behind clauses such as ‘pre-existing condition’ in the event of an issue.


We're good on the insurance. My HR lady verified.

Thanks


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I don't know what your situation is, but my dad had a heart valve replaced 27 years ago. He's been ok since then. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Mike having gone through some fairly serious medical stuff recently myself I truely sympathize. What got me through most of it was I asked myself 1 question " do I have any regrets in life " and I can say I have lived a good life here in Canada have have accomplished much more then I would have any where else.
I know that these procedures are done so frequently that they can do it in their sleep and the risks are so low that it silly to really mention any ( but by law they have to inform you and make you sign a release ).
Now that pesty insurance stuff well it really depends on the carrier I myself have to pay a higher premium because of my pre-exicting conditions and I have to wait for 6 months after my last procedure to travel with insurance ( blue cross ) so I'm sure you'll do great.
On a sadder note this getting older is the shits there is still so much more to do and enjoy like a nice 5 lb. lobster and a juicy bone in rib eye steak medium rare with fresh horseradish.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Good luck with the procedure man. It'll all work out for you.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ship of fools said:


> Hey Mike having gone through some fairly serious medical stuff recently myself I truely sympathize. What got me through most of it was I asked myself 1 question " do I have any regrets in life " and I can say I have lived a good life here in Canada have have accomplished much more then I would have any where else.
> I know that these procedures are done so frequently that they can do it in their sleep and the risks are so low that it silly to really mention any ( but by law they have to inform you and make you sign a release ).
> Now that pesty insurance stuff well it really depends on the carrier I myself have to pay a higher premium because of my pre-exicting conditions and I have to wait for 6 months after my last procedure to travel with insurance ( blue cross ) so I'm sure you'll do great.
> On a sadder note this getting older is the shits there is still so much more to do and enjoy like a nice 5 lb. lobster and a juicy bone in rib eye steak medium rare with fresh horseradish.


Hey Ship,

I'm trying to stay sane in this thing and knowing the kind of crap you yourself have been dealing with makes me a bit embarrassed to even mention my health.

Thanks for your post.

Lobsters and many other incentives remain.

Here are two more.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

We are all getting older. I have had a few medical issues lately that gave me pause as well. I looked back on my life and realized I wouldn't change a thing. The rough times have been a part of what made me who I am. Once I realized that I have had a very good life it gave me renewed vigour and optimism for the future.

Look at this as a good place to reflect on the past and plan for the future. My best wishes for a complete and speedy recovery.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Take good care of yourself and let others take good care of you.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

We've chatted about this already, so you know my feelings and encouragement. I was just thinking the other day "Shouldn't he be having his procedure any day now?".

It can be a big and bitter pill to swallow to surrender one's body and consciousness to someone else, without having any deep familiarity with the process. I know when I went in for my first two (and I hope last) angioplasties, I was creeped out, even though I would remain conscious, if woozy, for the entire procedure. And despite that degree of familiarity from the angioplasties, when I eventually had to have a triple bypass, be put _completely_ under, get disassembled and reassembled, it's an intimidating thing when you realize you surrender all authority and decision-making as the anesthetic mouthpiece gets slipped over your face. Will I wake up again? Have I seen the last of everything I know? Can I change my mind mid-procedure? These are not unreasonable ponderings if it's all new to you. Do people ever get blasé about it? For instance, those folks who have to have multiple surgeries to reconstruct something after severe trauma. Or folks who have this hip, then that one, then this knee, then that one, replaced. I don't know. I suppose that when the nurse or a family member says "We'll see you in a few hours in recovery", you start to believe them. Of course, for the folks you're surrendering to, they consider it like sticking a plumber's "snake" in and doing a roto-rooter job.

I've described the associated sensations and protocol to you in what I believe to be accurate fashion. Twenty-eight hours from now, you're going feel a helluva lot better, you'll see your two gals, your young'un will ask why you're clamped to the bed, and that first meal, despite being hospital food, is going to taste _so_ damn good, you're gonna want to have it again....minus the opening course, naturally.

Sleep well, and come back with a big relieved smile on your face.

Oh, and don't go nuts buying high-end guitars after because you're so damn happy to be alive. Long and happy lives (and marriages) require maintenance and a modicum of pleasure, but they also require funding.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> We've chatted about this already, so you know my feelings and encouragement. I was just thinking the other day "Shouldn't he be having his procedure any day now?".
> 
> It can be a big and bitter pill to swallow to surrender one's body and consciousness to someone else, without having any deep familiarity with the process. I know when I went in for my first two (and I hope last) angioplasties, I was creeped out, even though I would remain conscious, if woozy, for the entire procedure. And despite that degree of familiarity from the angioplasties, when I eventually had to have a triple bypass, be put _completely_ under, get disassembled and reassembled, it's an intimidating thing when you realize you surrender all authority and decision-making as the anesthetic mouthpiece gets slipped over your face. Will I wake up again? Have I seen the last of everything I know? Can I change my mind mid-procedure? These are not unreasonable ponderings if it's all new to you. Do people ever get blasé about it? For instance, those folks who have to have multiple surgeries to reconstruct something after severe trauma. Or folks who have this hip, then that one, then this knee, then that one, replaced. I don't know. I suppose that when the nurse or a family member says "We'll see you in a few hours in recovery", you start to believe them. Of course, for the folks you're surrendering to, they consider it like sticking a plumber's "snake" in and doing a roto-rooter job.
> 
> ...


Yes, your response to my PM was gratefully received and provided a good measure of comfort.

I think this: "It can be a big and bitter pill to swallow to surrender one's body and consciousness to someone else, without having any deep familiarity with the process." is one of the key factors for me.

I'm a rabid control freak and it's a big deal for me to lay back, knowing if that doctor decided to he could easily kill me during this procedure.

He seems to like me though so I'm optimistic that won't happen.

If I buy a high end guitar, it will be today, LOL.

Thanks again for your discrete and thoughtful response to my message.

And thanks to all here. I expect to be fine, but from my perspective, I've done everything in my "control" to mitigate this little issue.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

player99 said:


> Good luck, don't rush it. Take time for yourself to heal properly.


THIS!!!!!

We all believe that we are more of a MAN than the next guy - we can play better, jump higher, run faster and heal quicker. Take it from me - a guy who has rushed himself out of several surgeries too fast because I'm tougher than the next guy. I wasn't - and I've paid for it.

Take your time, Milk.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> THIS!!!!!
> 
> We all believe that we are more of a MAN than the next guy - we can play better, jump higher, run faster and heal quicker. Take it from me - a guy who has rushed himself out of several surgeries too fast because I'm tougher than the next guy. I wasn't - and I've paid for it.
> 
> Take your time, Milk.


Duly noted and I've already backed off.

I was planning on returning to the office on Friday. Now it's Monday.
If I have ANY doubts or fears on Monday, I won't be flying to Nashville on Tuesday.
But, I can have sex by Noon on Saturday according to the booklet.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

When they did the Angio and stents on my Ex last summer, after her heart attack, they went in thru her neck. Maybe they'll do that for you. Plus she was in the hospital for a week after that. Might not be that long for you 'cause from the sounds of it you haven't, as far as they know, had a heart attack. As far as sex goes, check with the wife first. A friend of mine had an indecent during a colonoscopy which led them to doing an angio and stent. from what i understand it took him a month of begging. As far as flying goes, check with what ever airline you're supposed to be flying on.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> When they did the Angio and stents on my Ex last summer, after her heart attack, they went in thru her neck. Maybe they'll do that for you. Plus she was in the hospital for a week after that. Might not be that long for you 'cause from the sounds of it you haven't, as far as they know, had a heart attack. As far as sex goes, check with the wife first. A friend of mine had an indecent during a colonoscopy which led them to doing an angio and stent. from what i understand it took him a month of begging. As far as flying goes, check with what ever airline you're supposed to be flying on.


They're going in through the groin.

My wife and I are communicating well on this. I'm making light of it of course. Being alive on Friday is a bit higher a priority than getting off.

And it's not the airline I need to check with, it's the insurance and my company. I'll make that decision on Monday but I expect to be right as rain by then.

Thanks


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey Mike. Take care and sincere best wishes. A very close friend of mine went through the same thing a few years back and at a much young age (by almost 15 years). He came out with flying colors and from an emotional perspective, its seems to have been great fodder for song writing. Rock on brother.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Good luck on the procedure Mike. I'm sure everything will work out in the end. Take care!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Best wishes, Mike.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Yes, your response to my PM was gratefully received and provided a good measure of comfort.
> 
> I think this: "It can be a big and bitter pill to swallow to surrender one's body and consciousness to someone else, without having any deep familiarity with the process." is one of the key factors for me.


Our older son had to be hospitalized for something (pneumonia I think, though I believe there was some minor surgery involved too) when we lived in Fredericton and he was kindergarten age. The hospital had a protocol for children whereby the child came to the hospital a few days before being admitted and they showed the kid around the facility, where they'd be sleeping, the cart with the Nintendo system that could be borrowed, how meals would come, etc. The idea was that it shouldn't be the kid's first time, and scary as a result of that. Worked like a charm. I don't know why they don't do that for adults. You know, here's the gurney you'll be moved around on, here's the room where we'll do the procedure, there's the screen the cardiologist will be able to see the progress of the procedure on, here's the recovery room where we'll put you, that's the clamp we'll use to secure you to the bed until we're sure any risk of potential bleeding has safely passed, here's a diagram of where we're gonna shave you, and here's the tube we'll insert, followed up with "Here's some folks who've been through this before here. Feel free to chat with them."

We've seen a gazillion movies about weddings, or labour and delivery, and we still feel a little skittish, as adults, about those matters when they happen to us, despite their 2nd hand familiarity. We read reviews about expensive gear, but need to actually_ see and hear _somebody using it, or use it ourself, to make a decision with confidence about purchase. Why do hospital officials and surgeons think those same adults will be la-de-da about something they've NEVER seen much info about before, merely received good wishes and 2nd hand stories of post-op success? Cripes, LET THEM KNOW WHAT'S GOING TO HAPPEN AND WHY.



> And thanks to all here. I expect to be fine, but from my perspective, I've done everything in my "control" to mitigate this little issue.


One more thing in your control: a determined mindset to do whatever you can to live a long and healthy life once this little "correction" is done.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

keto said:


> Best wishes, Mike.


Thanks brother


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Our older son had to be hospitalized for something (pneumonia I think, though I believe there was some minor surgery involved too) when we lived in Fredericton and he was kindergarten age. The hospital had a protocol for children whereby the child came to the hospital a few days before being admitted and they showed the kid around the facility, where they'd be sleeping, the cart with the Nintendo system that could be borrowed, how meals would come, etc. The idea was that it shouldn't be the kid's first time, and scary as a result of that. Worked like a charm. I don't know why they don't do that for adults. You know, here's the gurney you'll be moved around on, here's the room where we'll do the procedure, there's the screen the cardiologist will be able to see the progress of the procedure on, here's the recovery room where we'll put you, that's the clamp we'll use to secure you to the bed until we're sure any risk of potential bleeding has safely passed, here's a diagram of where we're gonna shave you, and here's the tube we'll insert, followed up with "Here's some folks who've been through this before here. Feel free to chat with them."
> 
> We've seen a gazillion movies about weddings, or labour and delivery, and we still feel a little skittish, as adults, about those matters when they happen to us, despite their 2nd hand familiarity. We read reviews about expensive gear, but need to actually_ see and hear _somebody using it, or use it ourself, to make a decision with confidence about purchase. Why do hospital officials and surgeons think those same adults will be la-de-da about something they've NEVER seen much info about before, merely received good wishes and 2nd hand stories of post-op success? Cripes, LET THEM KNOW WHAT'S GOING TO HAPPEN AND WHY.
> 
> ...


I'll say this. The booklet they provided gave me more information than I would have expected and perhaps a bit more than I care to know. It's quite clear about all the steps in the procedure.

I'm cool with the science and I trust the doctor and the hospital.

Any fears or trepidation I'm experiencing are admittedly irrational, much the same as the fear of flying or of heights.

For me, once I've accepted the loss of control (I have) I'll go where I'm sent and do as I'm asked.

I'm a reluctant patient but I intend to survive this and rise from whatever ashes there may be.

Having said that, and this will sound a bit...selfish? If I had to live the rest of my life with the current condition I'm in, it would take a little thought to decide.

So you can gather from that how much of an impact this is having on me.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Yes, it's very possible. It's important to me, both strategically / career -wise, and psychologically to get back on the horse quickly.


I'll echo what a few others have said: take your time, listen to your medical professionals and give yourself time to heal fully. 

We all want to get back to normal after something like this. I sure did. I came back to work as soon as possible after 1st round chemo - and they just worked me as hard as I could take. I didn't want to be seen as damaged or less than I was. Whether it was a factor or not, with the high work load and pressure, I was sick and back to treatments less than a year later. Mighta been that way anyways, but I learned on my second return-to-work that a) work didn't have my best interests in mind and b) I didn't give a shit how other's saw me as an employee. 

It all became about the bigger picture. A holistic life. I even learned to redefine myself. When asked what I did, I didn't answer with "I work at so-and-so as a whatever." My answer became "I'm a guitar player and bike rider that works as whatever, too." You maybe don't need to re-evaluate your life but I sure did. It was, in retrospect, a positive change in my overall happiness.

I wish you the best of luck, my friend. Trust the science and know that you will feel better soon. And smell the flowers along the way. They really are kinda nice.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> I'll echo what a few others have said: take your time, listen to your medical professionals and give yourself time to heal fully.
> 
> We all want to get back to normal after something like this. I sure did. I came back to work as soon as possible after 1st round chemo - and they just worked me as hard as I could take. I didn't want to be seen as damaged or less than I was. Whether it was a factor or not, with the high work load and pressure, I was sick and back to treatments less than a year later. Mighta been that way anyways, but I learned on my second return-to-work that a) work didn't have my best interests in mind and b) I didn't give a shit how other's saw me as an employee.
> 
> ...


Thanks for an insightful post. I'm reading these and honestly taking time to consider the thought behind them. I've been dealing with this for awhile but I'm grateful to all who have encouragement and experience to share.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> But, I can have sex by Noon on Saturday according to the booklet.


Doctors orders, my friend - keep that booklet handy and be ready to pull it out and wave it around as necessary 

*** Edit *** I meant the booklet ...............


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Doctors orders, my friend - keep that booklet handy and be ready to pull it out and wave it around as necessary
> 
> *** Edit *** I meant the booklet ...............


LMAO,

I wave it around every chance I get (the booklet that is)


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

No Mike this is about you my friend and those two beautiful girls of yours and anytime you need encouragement I'm one keystroke away brother and I get it as to why you feel the way you do. Nothing wrong with that brother when it something new to you it has scary things when you are unfamiliar with it.
But we are here for you to just like others so reach out and if there is something you need to know and haven't thought of write it down and always good to ask the Dr or even some of us have some knowledge and friends in the hospitals.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Good Luck and Stay Well! You've got a lot to live for.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ship of fools said:


> No Mike this is about you my friend and those two beautiful girls of yours and anytime you need encouragement I'm one keystroke away brother and I get it as to why you feel the way you do. Nothing wrong with that brother when it something new to you it has scary things when you are unfamiliar with it.
> But we are here for you to just like others so reach out and if there is something you need to know and haven't thought of write it down and always good to ask the Dr or even some of us have some knowledge and friends in the hospitals.


Well Ship, honestly, many people who have had your medical problems might not be so generous.

This site.....truly a positive place when the chips are down.

Thank you,


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> LMAO,
> 
> I wave it around every chance I get (the booklet that is)
> 
> View attachment 270462


Maybe as a bit of a creative editing change from "May" to "Must". That oughta' do it. 

Seriously, good luck Mike.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman, I have had many friends and family go through this procedure in the last few years and it has worked out very well.. My brother had stents put in and they worked very well for 19 years. Considering he was not very healthy for a long time, I found that amazing. Just follow the program of recovery and you will do fine. Glad you felt you could share this with us. All the best!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Maybe as a bit of a creative editing change from "May" to "Must". That oughta' do it.
> 
> Seriously, good luck Mike.


Now THAT's the kind of input that gets a guy on my Christmas list.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> LMAO,
> 
> I wave it around every chance I get (the booklet that is)
> 
> View attachment 270462


contact sports and rough activity.....sounds like sex to me.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Best wishes for sure, M. 

You'll be fine, but I know this is not the kind of thing that goes out of your thoughts (no matter what you say to yourself) -- like a dark cloud beside a shining sun. 

Take care.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> contact sports and rough activity.....sounds like sex to me.



LOL, maybe I'm doing it wrong, but no rough stuff for me. Maybe that's the difference between sex and love...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> LOL, maybe I'm doing it wrong, but no rough stuff for me. Maybe that's the difference between sex and love...


Sometimes, depends on who instigates the rough and tumble. When you get home from work and your sig other grabs you and throws you on the floor you just have to go with the flow. If the handcuffs come out.....better put that off until you've been out for at least a week.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Sometimes, depends on who instigates the rough and tumble. When you get home from work and your sig other grabs you and throws you on the floor you just have to go with the flow. If the handcuffs come out.....better put that off until you've been out for at least a week.


Well, it doesn't go that way in my home. That's not judging (and I'm sorry to take a lighthearted post seriously. It's that kind of day for me), but there's no grabbing anyone and throwing them on the floor. It's much more tender than that.

I've only had handcuffs on once and the customs officer who was kneeling on my back at the time wasn't thinking about nookie (I hope).


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

It’s gonna be all good Mr Milkman. 
You’ll be back strummin and rockin in no time! HNG^%$

PS. Haha about the part where you told the nasties to f o. Keep that spirit up!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ship of fools said:


> No Mike this is about you my friend and those two beautiful girls of yours and anytime you need encouragement I'm one keystroke away brother and I get it as to why you feel the way you do. Nothing wrong with that brother when it something new to you it has scary things when you are unfamiliar with it.
> But we are here for you to just like others so reach out and if there is something you need to know and haven't thought of write it down and always good to ask the Dr or even some of us have some knowledge and friends in the hospitals.


Well, I wouldn't want to play favorites.

The picture was my daughter Amanda Lynn (she does the art in my recent guitar threads) and her little girl (my grand daughter).

I do have three other children and an awesome wife.

You’re a good man Ship. Enjoy life.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Johnny Spune said:


> It’s gonna be all good Mr Milkman.
> You’ll be back strummin and rockin in no time! HNG^%$
> 
> PS. Haha about the part where you told the nasties to f o. Keep that spirit up!


Yeah sorry everybody (thanks for not banning me Dave).


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Yeah sorry everybody (thanks for not banning me Dave).


No, no, no. Totally appropriate for these circumstances. If they ban you I’ll buy the internet and fire them.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Johnny Spune said:


> No, no, no. Totally appropriate for these circumstances. If they ban you I’ll buy the internet and fire them.


No we have a reasonable mod in place now, but, truly it’s not up to me to determine what is offensive to others. The profanity might bother some. See, that human rights training at least left a mark.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Good luck on this one dude and as I understand it you have family to help you through it; so in that regard you are blessed.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Good that this is somewhat 'preventative' rather than waiting for the free ride to ER, no? 
Even though that usually eliminates all the waiting time worries. I'm sure once it's all underway you'll buck up and think all that worry was a waste of time, hindsight is great that way. 
As far as 'getting back on the horse' psychologically, they'll be kicking your ass out the door before you even think you're ready, so no worries that way either.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

All the best of luck and good planning!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Albert the cat. 

Just because.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Albert the cat.
> 
> Just because.
> 
> View attachment 270472


with this being posted I feel like the seriousness of this thread has run its course and I'm sad that even though Amanda Lynn was mentioned twice, not a soul posted this.,,


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

vadsy said:


> with this being posted I feel like the seriousness of this thread has run its course and I'm sad that even though Amanda Lynn was mentioned twice, not a soul posted this.,,


Image saved, and yes, have at er fellas (and ladies).

I just realized I’ll be fine. In fact, the whole thing was probably all my imagination. I was probably just looking for attention. No point in going there tomorrow at all really.

Yeah, that’s the ticket.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

When they're shaving you, don't sneeze. Good luck and we'll 'see you' in a day or two.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Image saved, and yes, have at er fellas (and ladies).
> 
> I just realized I’ll be fine. In fact, the whole thing was probably all my imagination. I was probably just looking for attention. No point in going there tomorrow at all really.
> 
> Yeah, that’s the ticket.


Reminds me of a story. 

When I was initially diagnosed and scheduled to start chemo, another workmate was scheduled for some heart surgery. We were both in our thirties. Another workmate, an older Aussie liked to rag us about how hard it was for him to get any fricken sympathy from the women in the department. Us two youngsters didn't look any worse for wear (it was internal issues) while he was suffering for years with a bad knee, and on a wait list for replacement surgery. He reminded us of how painful his malady was and how he was being ignored, relatively speaking. The humor (and he was funny as hell) was a great pressure relief around the office.


BTW, you let your pumpkin eat way too much cat. He's hairballin' it back up.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

All the best, Mike!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Unfortunately they found a serious blockage (main coronary artery is 95% blocked.
I’m being admitted and will have bypass surgery early next week. Stents would not be enough.

I will be unable to fly to Nashville next week.

So, evidently it wasn’t hypochondria.

Hoping to survive it.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Unfortunately they found a serious blockage (main coronary artery is 95% blocked.
> I’m being admitted and will have bypass surgery early next week. Stents would not be enough.
> ...


Reposting this from an earlier thread on the same topic. . . About 12 ago my buddy would get a little winded while walking his dog in the mornings so his wife called their doctor on a Friday morning. Doctor said go to emerge and tell them your having chest pain and they'll take you in right away. His wife didn't want to wait around so she went to the nearby Walmart. His wife was quite surprised when she came back to get him and was told that he had been admitted and was in ICU. The hospital had given him blood thinners or they would have rushed him to Toronto. Five days later with a nurse in the ambulance, they took him to TO to have the operation. He was scheduled for a triple bypass but when they opened him up, they noticed the other 2 arteries were 60% blocked so they did them also for a total of 5. Today he's doing fine and except for the chest scars, you would never know he had had any heart problems. That was about 12 years ago. Best wishes for a quick recovery.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Unfortunately they found a serious blockage (main coronary artery is 95% blocked.
> I’m being admitted and will have bypass surgery early next week. Stents would not be enough.
> ...


Sorry to hear it wasn't as easy a fix as you, and us here, were hoping for. Glad they caught it. You WILL survive it, of course - moreso than what might happen when 95% turns into 99% - but you're going to be out of commission for a bit until stuff heals. Took me 6 weeks post-op, after a triple, to get back to work part-time, and 8 full-time. Felt like an eternity at the time, but like a brief bad dream years later. Worst of all, your swimsuit modelling career will be shot to hell. The bypass requires "borrowing" arterial material from elsewhere in your body where you can afford to give up some, and that will involve cutting into there to get it, which will leave scars. Damn fashion mags have a bias against scars, so you won't get as many calls from your agent. Bastards.

If you don't have Netflix, better get it, because you're going to be spending a while sitting doing little else. And make sure you have a suitable bedside table or TV tray where you park yourself so that all the stuff you need can be reached and placed without requiring too much effort or bending. They will tell you to have a "teddy bear" (i.e., pillow or similar object) to clutch to your chest. BELIEVE THEM. When they staple your chest back shut, after poking around in there, the pressure that your sternum normally negotiates easily, will be concentrated in about 1/8th the same surface area or less, where the staples are. As a result, anything that causes your chest to expand - coughing, sneezing, laughing, farting, shitting, burping, and a host of other things - will hurt because all of that tugging will be focussed. Clutching the pillow to your chest like you've recovered an Argonauts fumble in the rain will help to minimize the tug those stapled areas experience, and it will hurt much less.

I imagine hospitals vary, but these days they tend to do a few things we're not prepared for: 1) they make you walk only a few days after surgery (but, but, I can't), and 2) they send you home about 5 days post-op (barring any complications).

Your experience may be different than mine, but I found that, despite a substantial improvement in my overall health once the blockage was fixed, people tended to over-worry, and "don't push yourself" became an annoyingly frequent refrain, even with years of demonstration of non-frailty. Be patient with them, they care.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Unfortunately they found a serious blockage (main coronary artery is 95% blocked.
> I’m being admitted and will have bypass surgery early next week. Stents would not be enough.
> ...


Enjoy the bed baths. I don't think they did Ship any harm.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

rootin 4 u 

just pull thru and you'll be able to yell at the kids on your lawn for the next 40 years


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah this got serious real quick.

I tend to have a high threshold for pain so I was a bit dismissive when I had symptoms, and as I’ve learned, denial ain’t just a river in Egypt.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Yeah this got serious real quick.
> 
> I tend to have a high threshold for pain so I was a bit dismissive when I had symptoms, and as I’ve learned, denial ain’t just a river in Egypt.


I keep telling folks that one of the biggest obstacles to catching health issues in the second half of life is that there are SO many daily aches and pains that we get used to them, and dismiss them as simply more of the usual stuff. It's a signal-detection challenge, like trying to listen for the phone ringing, or the baby crying, when you're in the shower.

I had unrecognized angina pains for a couple years before having a heart attack. Trouble was that I lead a pretty sedentary life, and would only experience the pains when running for the bus in January or February. Because the pains would subside once I was on the bus, and warm again, I chalked them up to something like irritated lungs from breathing in super-cold air. Had I experienced the same pains playing softball or racketball in the summer, I imagine I would have interpreted them differently.

Your blood pressure seems pretty good. The 30s and 40s are a form of good news, I suppose. Not optimal, but not cataclysmic. The problem is they're "only" 30s and 40s because all the crap is built up where the 95 is. I just dug up my angiogram from Jan. 2000, and that's pretty much exactly where I had my blockage. With that much restriction on blood flow, you are going to feel SOOOO much better once the surgery is over and you're healed up. There'll be pills, to be sure, but you'll feel better.

It's a little alarming, of course, when there is a decision that you require surgery ASAP, but I'm pleased they have you booked in soon. Plenty of folks find themselves waiting a long time for life-saving procedures.

I will tell you this. Having such a procedure will persuade you of a few things. First, the body, as much as it can be a deceiver and treacherous partner, has a _staggering_ ability to regenerate. I still can't get over that they split me up like a Swiss Chalet chicken, poked around, moved some stuff from here over to there, stapled me back together, and I'm walking around to tell about it. Most of us can't even put IKEA furniture together. That bodies can be disassembled and reassembled is little short of miraculous. The second thing you will come to believe is that every single penny you have or ever will pay for OHIP is worth it. The hospital food is crap, but life....life is wonderful.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Yeah this got serious real quick.
> 
> I tend to have a high threshold for pain so I was a bit dismissive when I had symptoms, and as I’ve learned, denial ain’t just a river in Egypt.
> 
> View attachment 270564


"Serious" - yes. 95% Crikey! I'd call you "Lucky". If we were religious men I'd say "God speed" Mike.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> "Serious" - yes. 95% Crikey! I'd call you "Lucky". If we were religious men I'd say "God speed" Mike.


It’s not how I wanted this to go, but yes, I think I was an eyelash away from a serious heart attack. 

I feel badly that I’ve scared people around me.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Looks like the wiring for an early 60's guitar with from the looks of it an RCA out but you don't seem to be ok to do Bare Metal. When you google Bare Metal these guys come up. The intro sounds sort of familiar. 




Maybe that's where the CABG chord progression comes from. 
I leave the serious stuff to Mike. I don't run for a bus. I do know that before a Bronchoscopy they tell you that you might feel a little discomfort and after you might cough a little blood.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

In 2017 a group of us did a cycle tour in Italy, quite strenuous it was. One member complained of shortness of breath having been diagnosed with asthma. Ffwd one year later and he's had a coronary bypass for issues uncannily similar to yours. As of today he's out riding Gran Fondos kicking ass! I have the greatest confidence you'll have a full recovery Mike. All the best!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I’ve resigned myself to the reality that I am not driving.

I will do what they ask and hope for the best.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Milkman said:


> It’s not how I wanted this to go, but yes, I think I was an eyelash away from a serious heart attack.
> 
> I feel badly that I’ve scared people around me.


That's definitely what bugs me most when I get laid out. I'm pretty calm and accepting of whatever comes along med wise, but I wish the fambly wouldn't get so upset.

Keep cheerful as possible too. Do a little light flirtin or something. I like to read, so as much as I could I'd probably have my nose in a book if nobody else was around.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry to be late to this thread Mike but glad we talked about this last week. All the best with the bypass op, just keep remembering "these guys are good" and be thankful we live where we do. it is extremely lucky they caught it when they did.

Peace and Love and all that shit, hang in there!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

looks like either tomorrow or Monday.

Double bypass.

I told them to use a fuel pump from an old Vette.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've told and retold this story too many times, but when I went for my second angioplasty, as they wheeled me in on the gurney in my loopy state, on the counter, not far from the operating table I saw a can of WD-40. The tube, which is about the same diameter as what they insert for an angioplasty, was sticking out of the can. My first thought was "WD-40...is there anything it _can't_ fix?".

Only a double? Pssshaw. Child's play! I had a triple and David Letterman had a _quintuple_ (which sounds to me like they just replaced everything). A double means they won't have to borrow as much material from elsewhere in your body, which is good. You may be able to salvage that swimsuit model career, as long as they photograph you from your good side.

Once you're healed, you may well experience weird sensations. Keep in mind they have to cut a lot of stuff to get where they're going. Some of the nerves in the way will be rendered permanently non-functional, and others are just punch-drunk looking to get their bearings again. The dendrites will grow back, but they don't necessarily "know" where to grow back to, and some will make connections they didn't have in the first place. Twenty years later, I still have a small spot in the middle of my chest where if I lightly touch it, I don't feel it there, but "feel" it as my pectorals being tugged from my armpits toward the middle of my chest. Weird. Especially since you're aware of the conflict between what you see, what you know you're feeling with your finger, and what your chest is telling you.

In any event, you should probably be driving again after 6 weeks or so. You may even be able to drive yourself to the polling station!


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Hang in there man, just look forward to how much better you're going to feel when this is all behind you. Thinking good thoughts for you.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone

Looks like today’s the day.

They’re all over me so far this morning.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> Looks like today’s the day.
> 
> They’re all over me so far this morning.


All the best Mike, please let us know you're OK as soon as you feel up to it.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

OK then ...put down the keyboard and back away slowly sir.

see you in 4-5 hrs then  (yes I know it'll be a bit longer )

sit back , relax and let it happen .


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hang in there Mike, these ops are becoming routine now and success rates are way up there. You are going to feel great in a few weeks time.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

dunno if you’ll be able to but try and live-post the whole procedure


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

You’re in my
Prayers buddy. It’ll all work out fine. You’ll see. Keep us
Posted.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> looks like either tomorrow or Monday.
> 
> Double bypass.
> 
> I told them to use a fuel pump from an old Vette.


Definitely not an S.U. from an English car - you'd have to keep hitting it with a hammer


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Honestly, _everybody's_ getting them. Bypasses are this year's Tamagotchi.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, they are quite routine these days. Just glad they caught the blockage before something more serious happened. Please check back with us when you wake up or when you are up to it after you wake up.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, they are quite routine these days. Just glad they caught the blockage before something more serious happened.


Thank God for science, hey?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Has anyone heard anything from Mike?


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

he'll be out of commission for a few days at least , I'm sure.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1) Hospitals are not big on use of mobile devices.
2) People who are in a drugged state, recovering from having their chest ripped open, are not big on doing anything other than trying to sleep. They save up whatever energy they can muster for the close family members who come to visit. We're none of those people.
3) For complex reasons, people whose chest has been ripped open experience a dramatically more robust heartbeat that feels like a frigging taiko drum in both your chest and your head, and simply won't stop, making sleep a rare and precious commodity, and posting _really_ low on the priority list.
4) These days, hospitals tend to chuck folks out of ICU and send them home after about 5 days or so. Cruel and unusual punishment from some perspectives, but the last thing you need when recovering from this sort of thing is to be surrounded by sick people. I say wait until next weekend. Give the Milkman time to load up the truck before expecting him to make deliveries.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

vadsy said:


> Thank God for science, hey?


HAha!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Double bypass yesterday


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Double bypass yesterday


He made it.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Double bypass yesterday



Good to hear buddy.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Some problems remain


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Glad to hear from you and fingers crossed.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That the milkmeister took the time and energy to let us know he was okay, from a hospital bed, means he cares about us as much as we care about him. It's our honour and privilege, sir. May your icewater never run out.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Some problems remain


You will be quire sore for a time as the doctors no doubt advised you. Just take it easy. Things will slowly get better but they will get better and you will eventually feel much better than you have been with a lot more energy. Take care. Please keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LMAO

Double bypass on Friday the 13th

Now there’s a Frigging power failure.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Milkman said:


> LMAO
> 
> Double bypass on Friday the 13th
> 
> Now there’s a Frigging power failure.


Friday the 13th AND a full moon! You picked the right day.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yup, if my surgery was today I’d be bumped.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I don’t really like percoset


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I like Oxycontin even less.

Beats me how people take this stuff for fun.

I’m on the recovery floor now.

Thanks everyone.

This does suck a wee bit.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

better than feet first , I'm guessing ...

now look at the fact that ya only have 40 more years to learn to play guitar...


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I like Oxycontin even less.
> 
> Beats me how people take this stuff for fun.
> 
> ...


Looking good M. Morphine is still my personal fave.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I don’t really like percoset


I've had percoset (in the hospital)--it was great for pain but horrible for my head.
I did not like it either.

Hope the rest of it goes well, and all that.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ever had a needle in your stomach?

Holy creepy Batman.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Just got back from visiting Milkman in person. He may be a bit under the weather, but I'd still want him on my team if it came to a street fight. I left before the stomach needle, which was also before the catheter removal. Mike is a great friend, but there are limits to what I'm willing to see.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

WCGill said:


> Looking good M. Morphine is still my personal fave.


The drip is adjustable. 


Milkman said:


> Ever had a needle in your stomach?
> 
> Holy creepy Batman.


I've had two spinal taps. just about as bad I think except you can't see what they are doing. Hopefully you only get one


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> The drip is adjustable.
> 
> I've had two spinal taps. just about as bad I think except you can't see what they are doing. Hopefully you only get one


Yikes. No I think a spinal tap must be worse. The stomach needle was just scary, not painful.

Why did you need the taps?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul M said:


> Just got back from visiting Milkman in person. He may be a bit under the weather, but I'd still want him on my team if it came to a street fight. I left before the stomach needle, which was also before the catheter removal. Mike is a great friend, but there are limits to what I'm willing to see.


Thanks Bud. Sorry you had to see me like that.

Tubes, wires.......freaky shit.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Yikes. No I think a spinal tap must be worse. The stomach needle was just scary, not painful.
> 
> Why did you need the taps?


Tore some muscles in my back and cracked a vertebrae so they looked for blood and gave me a shot of something.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

just post surgery , 
you look like the Frankenstein monster connected to a soundboard for a rolling stones concert .... (with a few extra wires tossed in for good luck) 

bags above , bags below and that machine that goes "ping" from monty python .... 

wonder if you could get UHF TV on that setup?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, what a difference a day can make.

I felt quite a bit better last night. What was agonizing on Saturday is almost pain free


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You sound remarkably coherent and recovered for a few days later. I'm pleased for you.

Those things they leave inside, and dangling out until they're sure the surgery is a keeper. When they yanked them out of me, they warned me it was gonna hurt like hell, and they did not lie. Since there was a small incision for each, after the incisions healed, they left three little vertical scars. Around our house we affectionately referred to it as "the payphone", because it reminds us of the old days with slots for inserting nickels, dimes, and quarters.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> You sound remarkably coherent and recovered for a few days later. I'm pleased for you.
> 
> Those things they leave inside, and dangling out until they're sure the surgery is a keeper. When they yanked them out of me, they warned me it was gonna hurt like hell, and they did not lie. Since there was a small incision for each, after the incisions healed, they left three little vertical scars. Around our house we affectionately referred to it as "the payphone", because it reminds us of the old days with slots for inserting nickels, dimes, and quarters.


I have a pretty high pain threshold. Nothing they have yanked out so far has been all that bad.

The percoset is probably helping.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Do you find your pulse to be remarkably loud? I was told that, by cutting away the tissue surrounding the heart, the normal damping of the beat is temporarily eliminated. For me, it went from reggae party in somebody's basement down the street, to reggae party in the next room.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Do you find your pulse to be remarkably loud? I was told that, by cutting away the tissue surrounding the heart, the normal damping of the beat is temporarily eliminated. For me, it went from reggae party in somebody's basement down the street, to reggae party in the next room.



Yes, I did experience that.

They tell me day three is often rough. I just validated that. I’ll spare everyone the gory details.

They just removed most of my dressings.

Wow. Nice zippers.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I had one _long_ white chest hair at the time, that stood out enough against the rest of my chest hair that it earned a name, and family referred to it as "Mr. ******". Sadly, because he was right along the midline, above my sternum, the surgery ended his life. Undeterred, his children and grandchildren seem to have sprouted from my chin and cheeks.

Welcome to the zipper club. May your membership be a long one.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Maybe the difference was where the dangley bits were attached to inside you and I. When they yanked that stuff out of me, I thought my entrails were going to follow. It was the sort of pain that goes beyond wincing into deep nausea. I'm pleased it was nothing like that for you.

You seem to be doing much better than I was at this point. Have they made you walk yet?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Maybe the difference was where the dangley bits were attached to inside you and I. When they yanked that stuff out of me, I thought my entrails were going to follow. It was the sort of pain that goes beyond wincing into deep nausea. I'm pleased it was nothing like that for you.
> 
> You seem to be doing much better than I was at this point. Have they made you walk yet?



Oh yes, they’ve had me walking. I expect a nurse to come here any minute and torture me again.

I do seem to have a high pain threshold but this girl really had her process dialed in and had excellent bed side manor, and even though she’s young enough to be my daughter, it was a pleasant distraction to be cared for by a cute young lady.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That walking comes a LOT sooner than one is expecting it to. My reaction was "You can't be serious. The glue hasn't even set yet, and you want the parts to move?"

Have you had any of those just-how-badly-do-I-*really*-need-to-burp/fart/cough/laugh moments yet? (sorry if I just caused one)


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I hope you're feeling better. 

I have to admit, at first I thought this thread was about hemorrhoids.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> I hope you're feeling better.
> 
> I have to admit, at first I thought this thread was about hemorrhoids.


Ok that’s not bad.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> That walking comes a LOT sooner than one is expecting it to. My reaction was "You can't be serious. The glue hasn't even set yet, and you want the parts to move?"
> 
> Have you had any of those just-how-badly-do-I-*really*-need-to-burp/fart/cough/laugh moments yet? (sorry if I just caused one)


Indigestion isn’t much fun at the moment. I got sick from the narcotics this morning and that was scary, but somehow it wasn’t as painful as I feared.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

My dad had to have a heart valve replaced with a mechanical one back in 1992. For several years afterwards I found the ticking from the mechanical valve to be quite loud, but now I can't even hear it if I try.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Glad to hear things are going well.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

By my count, shouldn't they be sending you back home right about now? My understanding of common practice is that, barring any problems, a 5-day stay is typical.

It'll be nice not to have to try and sleep through all those hallway noises, buzzers, bells, announcements, and people constantly coming in to administer this or that. 

And have a bowl of "sick soup". Everybody has a "sick soup" - a soup they associate with being home from school, under the covers, while your mom changes the channels for you on the TV until you fall asleep. Hospitals should include a blank on the admissions form so patients can register their sick soup, and receive it during their stay. I think it would speed up recovery time and improve discharge rates.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Cleaned up the best i can. Mike has just come through major surgery, if you can't wish him well then please just don't comment. It's a stressful enough time as it is.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I’m disappointed, Dave. I knew the time was coming when you’d make the call based on relationships and personal feelings. Too bad.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I’m disappointed, Dave. I knew the time was coming when you’d make the call based on relationships and personal feelings. Too bad.


Not even remotely based on that. If you look closely you'll see posts deleted on both sides. Much of it was in poor taste and was becoming divisive. You will, of course, believe what you want to.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I’m home now, and happy to be here.

It will be a tough first few weeks but I’m pretty confident I’ll recover to better than what I was experiencing before the surgery.

If I caused people who were of course not in the room when I took the (in my mind) completely innocent picture to feel uncomfortable I regret that and offer my apologies.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

none needed AFAIK 
get well and welcome back !


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Here's to a full recovery Mike. A month or so from now you'll begin to realize how much heavier gear has gotten since your surgery


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Here's to a full recovery Mike. A month or so from now you'll begin to realize how much heavier gear has gotten since your surgery


You’re right. One of the toughest parts is not picking up anything weighing more than five pounds for a month or so.

Another tough one is not driving for 30 days.

The last 30 days of the season for my summer car.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> You’re right. One of the toughest parts is not picking up anything weighing more than five pounds for a month or so.
> 
> Another tough one is not driving for 30 days.
> 
> The last 30 days of the season for my summer car.


It's a tough one. My 2nd last surgery had to heal "from the inside out" a process that left me pretty much horizontal for almost 12 months. No MG, no gigs, no income.

And do be careful with the weights and anything that stresses your torso. As much as you may think otherwise, you are not Superman.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> It's a tough one. My 2nd last surgery had to heal "from the inside out" a process that left me pretty much horizontal for almost 12 months. No MG, no gigs, no income.
> 
> And do be careful with the weights and anything that stresses your torso. As much as you may think otherwise, you are not Superman.


Woah there.....

I’m not?

Crap.

No, I won’t push it. the real danger is simply forgetting and doing something I’ve been doing for years.

I’m extremely fortunate to have a wife, kids and extended family who seem eager to do anything to help me.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Of course you won't push it. Although a lot of people around you will need reminding of that 2, 4, and 8 months from now. Especially at work, where they will not have seen the speed of your recovery, but think of you as "the fragile heart surgery guy". *You* will be sensible, but they will want an extra super-duper margin of safety....as if you're own discomfort and/or caution _won't_ prevent you taking risks.

Fortunately, fallen leaves don't weigh very much, so the usual autumn chores won't be taxing, unless there's more bending than you want. And if someone else can bring in the bag of potatoes or the three bags of milk from the car, you're alright.

And from what I've heard, Nashville is still there.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes Nash Vegas is still there and right about now I should be sitting down to some excellent sushi. Someone is covering that customer visit for me.

I appreciate all the kind words and sharing of similar experiences. This is no picnic, but to say it could be worse is a huge understatement.


This condition did not develop overnight.

And the numbers I have seen indicate that about 50% of it is genetic. The other 50% is a mix of lifestyle and diet.

I’m happy to be alive.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> The last 30 days of the season for my summer car.


This will probably be the hardest to deal with.
Especially the country roads as the leaves are turning.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> This will probably be the hardest to deal with.
> Especially the country roads as the leaves are turning.


Yes, you may be right. October has long been my favourite month and I generally pit it away right after thanksgiving.

I know it’s nothing special, no super car or anything, but I truly love driving it.

And not driving ANYTHING.....I am a dyed in the wool control freak.

I’ll do the right things.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

My summer car has been off the road since 2007 because I make bad lifestyle choices; could be just as well because that car has been trying to kill me since I got it in 1985...lol


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Yes Nash Vegas is still there and right about now I should be sitting down to some excellent sushi. Someone is covering that customer visit for me.
> 
> I appreciate all the kind words and sharing of similar experiences. This is no picnic, but to say it could be worse is a huge understatement.
> 
> ...


Ringing death's doorbell and running away can often put a different spin on things.
And as I like to say, the secret to a long and healthy life is to make a point of choosing your grandparents wisely, as early as possible.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Wardo said:


> My summer car


Back in '05 or so, a good friend wanted to *give* me his '81 Formula with a '70 L74 engine in it.
Just needed a new tranny. Both of us had nowhere to park it. 

I had a few nice cars growing up that I drove to the ground where some would now exclaim 'you had what?!'


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Back in '05 or so, a good friend wanted to *give* me his '81 Formula with a '70 L74 engine in it.
> Just needed a new tranny. Both of us had nowhere to park it.
> 
> I had a few nice cars growing up that I drove to the ground where some would now exclaim 'you had what?!'


I had a 66 Impala that I’d like to have back. 

As for my 83 TA in that pic I’m close to giving it away or maybe just get some cash toward that 57 Deluxe that I bought.

The red AMX in the back. Dude owned it since high school.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

So, who's gonna start a thread 'the cars that I've owned'. lol


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> So, who's gonna start a thread 'the cars that I've owned'. lol


aren’t all the car threads here ‘the cars that I’ve owned’ threads,?

probably better to start a new one, this thread is for mike and his heart transplant


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

vadsy said:


> probably better to start a new one


Isn't that what you quoted me as saying?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Enjoy every sandwich?

I’m sitting in the morning sun, enjoying a coffee.

It’s a beautiful fall day.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Enjoy every sandwich?
> 
> I’m sitting in the morning sun, enjoying a coffee.
> 
> ...


That post cap could use some paint while you're off


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> That post cap could use some paint while you're off


What do you have against "relic-ing"?


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

give the guy a break !

he's about to change the oil in his car


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> What do you have against "relic-ing"?


we've all witnessed this fight, you don't want relicd homes, cars or jeans but guitars are ok


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> That post cap could use some paint while you're off


It sure could. I think I could handle that. We’ll add it to the list.

No fake aging on this old place though.

She’s just over 100 and has aged naturally.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Milkman said:


> It sure could. I think I could handle that. We’ll add it to the list.
> 
> No fake aging on this old place though.
> 
> She’s just over 100 and has aged naturally.


Heck, that's a new house to me. My house was built in the year of Canada's birthday. 1867 That's 2 year's after the American Civil War ended. Post & Beam construction.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mine needs some work and probably always will.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> just over 100 and has aged naturally.


Hope somebody says that about me one day


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Hope somebody says that about me one day


I feel like Relic.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

I am a relic .... 
with all the scars , dings, scratches and bumps.

it's amazing I still light up when they plug me in .


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Indigestion isn’t much fun at the moment. I got sick from the narcotics this morning and that was scary, but somehow it wasn’t as painful as I feared.


One of the "fun" things that way is that some symptoms of stomach issues are very similar to symptoms of angina and heart attacks.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear this.

I went in for the same procedure 3-4 years back because something had shown up on a test. Turns out it was a false result because once they injected the dye and started watching it on the monitors (you can watch too as you are awake the entire time), they realized there were no blockages. Hopefully you will be as lucky.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

colchar said:


> Sorry to hear this.
> 
> I went in for the same procedure 3-4 years back because something had shown up on a test. Turns out it was a false result because once they injected the dye and started watching it on the monitors (you can watch too as you are awake the entire time), they realized there were no blockages. Hopefully you will be as lucky.


Well, in a very real sense I was even luckier. The surgeon called the type of blockage I had the “widowmaker”.

They said my heart was hanging by a thread.

So, fast track, the next morning (Friday the 13th) I underwent an emergency coronary bypass operation lasting 4.5 hours and I was kept in a medically induced coma until Saturday AM.

I’m at home now recovering under the care of my amazing and devoted wife as well as my daughter Amanda.

Five incisions, 128 staples and a bit of a road to recovery, but so far I’m healing well.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks God for Canada’s health care system. 

My dad had that years ago. You’ll do well amigo. Attitude is everything as Jeff Keller wrote in his book with the same title. 
Attitude is Everything

Now You have time for new interests. And lots of reading. And MUSIC!!!! 

Even just 20 Yrs ago your recovery was much worse due to the damage from getting in there to do the fixing. Don’t laugh and don’t visit with sick people. You really must avoid coughing. And the F#m chord. Too much melancholy. Lol. 

You’ll do well amigo. I’ll be praying for your quick recovery. Thank God you’re still alive.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sambonee said:


> Thanks God for Canada’s health care system.
> 
> My dad had that years ago. You’ll do well amigo. Attitude is everything as Jeff Keller wrote in his book with the same title.
> Attitude is Everything
> ...


Thanks man,

I am VERY grateful for the care and technology that was used to keep me on the green side of the lawn.


And, yes, avoiding coughing is something you learn quickly. It’s tough because a natural side effect of the surgery is congestion in your chest.

I’m taking an expectorant to make that unavoidable process less frightening and painful. I was trained on how to do so without putting excessive force on the repaired sternum.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

And don't forget to SQUEEZE THE TEDDY-BEAR.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> And don't forget to SQUEEZE THE TEDDY-BEAR.


Oh no, they gave me this very “manly” sternum protection device, LOL.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Well, in a very real sense I was even luckier. The surgeon called the type of blockage I had the “widowmaker”.
> 
> They said my heart was hanging by a thread.
> 
> ...


So good to hear this. Rest, follow the doctor's orders. Soon you'll be up and at em making music.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Oh no, they gave me this very “manly” sternum protection device, LOL.
> 
> View attachment 271640


Vetted by Health Canada as a "medical device". It's the monkeys that make it work better.

I'm sure if anyone conducted a survey of patients who've had their sternums split, that the most commonly referenced scenario whenever gas or coughing or sneezing or even laughing too hard would be the scene in _Alien_, when the alien leaps out of the fellow's stomach. If there was a Family Feud category of top 5 images that run through your head, the scene in Alien would be the #1 answer, with >60% responding with that.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Well, in a very real sense I was even luckier. The surgeon called the type of blockage I had the “widowmaker”.
> 
> They said my heart was hanging by a thread.
> 
> ...



My late father had a triple bypass years ago and, once he got over the pain of the surgery itself, he was as good as new. The methods they would have used on you would be significantly more advanced than the ones used on him back in the early '90s so you should be ship shape in no time - which is great news.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

colchar said:


> My late father had a triple bypass years ago and, once he got over the pain of the surgery itself, he was as good as new. The methods they would have used on you would be significantly more advanced than the ones used on him back in the early '90s so you should be ship shape in no time - which is great news.


Exactly what I’m hoping for.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, shortly after about 3:30 PM on the day I posted above, I started feeling like I was about to black out, sweating and my heart started going into A-Fib like behavior (wild swings of heart rate, from 39 BPM to 149 BPM).

I fought to retain consciousness for about ten or fifteen minutes and then made the call to 911.

I was taken by ambulance back to the hospital to make sure I wasn’t going to have a heart attack.

Another day and night in hospital and I was released. That was pretty demoralizing but turned out good. They monitored me for about 24 hours and determined that it was not a dangerous situation, and the A-Fib conditions and blacking out were not directly connected.

The blacking out was me over doing it (too many visitors and little excursions).

The A-Fib (which reoccurred a few times for their convenience) was my heart “learning”the new pathways and connections.

I’m back home again and once more on the road to recovery.

What a ride.

Feel good again.

Onward.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Well, shortly after about 3:30 PM on the day I posted above, I started feeling like I was about to black out, sweating and my heart started going into A-Fib like behavior (wild swings of heart rate, from 39 BPM to 149 BPM).
> 
> I fought to retain consciousness for about ten or fifteen minutes and then made the call to 911.
> 
> ...


Posting from an earlier post in another thread about my buddies bypass surgery 12 years ago. It seems he went into d-fib/a-fib also but he was still in the hospital.

_If they wouldn't let you get up and wirelessly walk around after the operation, you can blame my buddy. He was in a Toronto hospital and they want you to get up and walk which he did. At that time you could leave your room and walk around. It seems his heart started to defibrillate and the monitor at the nurses station went off. I guess the nurse came running into his room but he was not there. The other patient in his room told the nurse he had gone for a walk. The nurse went running to find him and caught him as he was falling to the floor. I'm told they pumped about 40 thousand dollars of some drug into him to save his life. I guess they changed their policy after that happened. That was about 12 years ago and he is still going strong. I guess he had originally gone in for triple bypass but ended up having all 5 done when they realized the other two were 60% blocked. Here's wishing you a speedy recovery._


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Well, shortly after about 3:30 PM on the day I posted above, I started feeling like I was about to black out, sweating and my heart started going into A-Fib like behavior (wild swings of heart rate, from 39 BPM to 149 BPM).
> 
> I fought to retain consciousness for about ten or fifteen minutes and then made the call to 911.
> 
> ...


Three or four years ago, I started experiencing alarmingly high blood pressure (think 180/120) throughout November and December. I had to "nitro up" several times a day to bring things down to 140/100. It wasn't any sort of stress-related thing. Indeed, the most stress in my life came from seeing the meter readings. If it was a couple of days, I wouldn't have been so concerned. But this was two straight months. It was disquieting to say the least. I kept a blood pressure monitor in my work office to keep tabs on things. I arranged for some testing and an appointment with the cardiologist shortly after New Years, and for whatever reasons, the problem went away, never to return (at least not yet), a day or two before the testing/appointment. Doctor comes back with "It's nothing. We didn't see anything of note." Most dissatisfying medical appointment ever. I would have loved to hear some even marginal explanation of what the previous two months had been, like "Yeah, we find a modest portion of cardiac patients can have bouts of what you report, and while we have no explanation, it's not an abnormal occurrence, and doesn't seem to be predictive of anything dangerous or subsequent." Instead, "It's nothing." Thanks for the heads-up, doc.

Went for a walk yesterday with a friend and neighbour who had a valve replaced 4 weeks ago. His recovery had been good, with the exception of an air bubble he had to stay a few days longer in the hospital to get rid of. He was given a choice of a cow valve or mechanical one. The mechanical one has a "warranty" of around 30 years, but it requires he be on Cumadin, daily, for the rest of his life. The cow valve has a lifespan of around 15 years. He's a bit younger than me, in his early 60s, and figured that a) living to mid-to-late 70s is not guaranteed for anyone, and b) between now and then, there will likely be new procedures/techniques developed that can either extend the lifespan of the valve or offer minimally invasive replacements. So, he had a cow, man. But it was a brisk 30-minute walk. I think he should probably be driving again in 3-4 weeks.

My former supervisor had a severe tachycardia problem. He'd be minding his own business, and his heart would start racing in a manner that was very distracting and worrying. He's a bit of a worrier to begin with, so this didn't help, and it also didn't help when the medical advice he was getting was simply suggesting taking up yoga. Eventually, closer inspection strongly suggested the issue was one of misinnervated heart muscle. That is, one of the many nerves to the heart was inappropriately prompting contractions. The solution was apparently to try and kill that nerve, but leave all others intact. Of course the challenge was identifying the errant nerve fibres. Not the sort of thing where you fix the problem by burning the whole thing down. The first operation initially seemed successful, hut wasn't. However, the second one was.

I hope the blackouts are a temporary thing. We know how much you love driving. It'd be a damn shame if your license got lifted. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Three or four years ago, I started experiencing alarmingly high blood pressure (think 180/120) throughout November and December. I had to "nitro up" several times a day to bring things down to 140/100. It wasn't any sort of stress-related thing. Indeed, the most stress in my life came from seeing the meter readings. If it was a couple of days, I wouldn't have been so concerned. But this was two straight months. It was disquieting to say the least. I kept a blood pressure monitor in my work office to keep tabs on things. I arranged for some testing and an appointment with the cardiologist shortly after New Years, and for whatever reasons, the problem went away, never to return (at least not yet), a day or two before the testing/appointment. Doctor comes back with "It's nothing. We didn't see anything of note." Most dissatisfying medical appointment ever. I would have loved to hear some even marginal explanation of what the previous two months had been, like "Yeah, we find a modest portion of cardiac patients can have bouts of what you report, and while we have no explanation, it's not an abnormal occurrence, and doesn't seem to be predictive of anything dangerous or subsequent." Instead, "It's nothing." Thanks for the heads-up, doc.
> 
> Went for a walk yesterday with a friend and neighbour who had a valve replaced 4 weeks ago. His recovery had been good, with the exception of an air bubble he had to stay a few days longer in the hospital to get rid of. He was given a choice of a cow valve or mechanical one. The mechanical one has a "warranty" of around 30 years, but it requires he be on Cumadin, daily, for the rest of his life. The cow valve has a lifespan of around 15 years. He's a bit younger than me, in his early 60s, and figured that a) living to mid-to-late 70s is not guaranteed for anyone, and b) between now and then, there will likely be new procedures/techniques developed that can either extend the lifespan of the valve or offer minimally invasive replacements. So, he had a cow, man. But it was a brisk 30-minute walk. I think he should probably be driving again in 3-4 weeks.
> 
> ...


The dizziness / blacking out has not happened again since Saturday.

I'm being careful and vigilant.

BP has been stable.

Although I have been more aware of my heart beat, the erratic heart rate seems better yesterday and today so far.

Taking it real easy.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When I mentioned to my friend yesterday that I found my pulse felt like a damn taiko drum in my head for the first few weeks, and really impaired sleep, he was stunned, thinking that it was unique to him somehow. I explained that apparently the normal fascial tissue surrounding the heart cavity damps the intensity of the normal pulse, like putting your thumb up against the woofer, and removing that damping tissue until it grows back allows for the full bass drum hit to be be felt and heard by the owner. It all began to make sense to him.

I'm guessing that between a more intensely-felt pulse, and an erratic one, concentrating on a chess game is not your strong suit at the moment?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> When I mentioned to my friend yesterday that I found my pulse felt like a damn taiko drum in my head for the first few weeks, and really impaired sleep, he was stunned, thinking that it was unique to him somehow. I explained that apparently the normal fascial tissue surrounding the heart cavity damps the intensity of the normal pulse, like putting your thumb up against the woofer, and removing that damping tissue until it grows back allows for the full bass drum hit to be be felt and heard by the owner. It all began to make sense to him.
> 
> I'm guessing that between a more intensely-felt pulse, and an erratic one, concentrating on a chess game is not your strong suit at the moment?


Yes, very true.

And the doctor who discharged me yesterday (a huge Rush fan BTW) also spoke about this “pulse awareness”.

Yeah, there’s a fair bit of weird psychological elements connected with these surgeries.

A pulse pounding (seemingly) in your ear after surgery is a bit scary, but other than scary,
not medically dangerous.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Most things eventually make sense. Medical folks still have to take the time and effort to help those who don't spend years studying such thinks _make_ sense of them. Not trying to be harsh, just noting a gap that warrants filling.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Most things eventually make sense. Medical folks still have to take the time and effort to help those who don't spend years studying such thinks _make_ sense of them. Not trying to be harsh, just noting a gap that warrants filling.


I think the hospital did a great job in communicating with me, but I’m looking forward to the follow up appointments with the family doctor, cardiologist and the surgeon.

I’m seeing the family doctor tomorrow.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Leaving the hospital after stay is on one hand--a good thing-you get out of there & hopefully some semblance of your life.
But ont he other hand--there can be a nagging fear something is going to go wrong & you don't have nurses, doctors, medical equipment & medication right there.
But overall--a good thing.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I reached a few milestones over the past few days. Some may seem trivial, but all add up to feeling more normal.

Not in order of timing or importance:

1. I started back at work yesterday. It was a short day (doctor appointment at 2:30 PM) and of course with Thanksgiving, it’s a short week, so it’s a good week to ease back into things.

2. My doctor cleared me to drive yesterday (sort of a big deal for me).

3. I moved my sleeping back to our matrimonial bed (have been sleeping in a lazy boy since I returned home).

4. Returned (unopened) the prescribed hydromorphone (dilaudid) to the pharmacy.

5. Weaned down to only blood thinners and BP meds (nothing for pain).

Next will be to get clearance for international travel. That will take a couple of months, hopefully by X-mas.

Anyway, in general it’s just a matter of bones and deep tissue healing now. My heart feels great, no more weird A-Fib, no angina symptoms. I can walk at a good pace and not get tuckered.

It’s coming along nicely.

Edit: I even took the flu shot for the first time in years. No need to add THAT complication to the mix.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I reached a few milestones over the past few days. Some may seem trivial, but all add up to feeling more normal.
> 
> Not in order of timing or importance:
> 
> ...



Good news.Glad to see you are feeling better.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

marcos said:


> Good news.Glad to see you are feeling better.


Thank you, I’ve been feeling better each week with a few rough days in there.

The trend is definitely positive.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The recovery period feels like an eternity,and the days ridiculously long. But once all the healing is done and your only souvenir is the "zipper" running down your chest, it all starts to feel like a dream or simply a bad day at work yesterday. Come to think of it, I believe I was back at work half-time after about 6 weeks, like yourself. Still hard to believe we can get split open like one of Col. Sanders' products, put back together, and not long after function like nothing ever happened. It's not exactly starfish growing back a lost limb, but it ain't that far from it either. And it's intriguing just how much being able to drive again makes us feel "normal", like all the world is right and everything in its proper place.

Thanks for the update. Many long, happy, healthy, and fruitful years to you, sir, and many more posts.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> The recovery period feels like an eternity,and the days ridiculously long. But once all the healing is done and your only souvenir is the "zipper" running down your chest, it all starts to feel like a dream or simply a bad day at work yesterday. Come to think of it, I believe I was back at work half-time after about 6 weeks, like yourself. Still hard to believe we can get split open like one of Col. Sanders' products, put back together, and not long after function like nothing ever happened. It's not exactly starfish growing back a lost limb, but it ain't that far from it either. And it's intriguing just how much being able to drive again makes us feel "normal", like all the world is right and everything in its proper place.
> 
> Thanks for the update. Many long, happy, healthy, and fruitful years to you, sir, and many more posts.


Thanks Mark,

Honestly I think the psychological impacts of some of the milestones I listed are profound. While I appreciate all the care and pampering I have had from family and coworkers, I'm not wired that way and it feels good to regain a little control.

I have no intention of pushing myself to the point of losing ground however.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

One of the things that such pivotal life events can do is give us "permission" in ways we never used to accord ourselves. I wouldn't quite characterize past behaviour as stubbornness, pride, machismo or anything like that, but it can be easy to feel like we don't have "permission" to _not_ do something, or only do it up to some point and no further. I don't even think it is accompanied by feelings of guilt (unless we end up doing something we feel we shouldn't have). And drastic interventions, like surgery, can somehow magically give us that permission that we previously lacked. It's like a fence or similar barrier has been torn down***. That doesn't mean old habits simply vanish, but it _does_ mean that we end up thinking more about whether we _have_ to do something, and can simply say "Thanks, but I'll pass".

So, you now have "permission" NOT to push yourself. Weird how the mind works that way.

(***I'm sure there are other similarly comparable instances/contexts as well, but when I was approaching retirement, one of the things I acquired "permission" to do was to not care about stupid management decisions, simply because I knew I wouldn't be there to have to clean up the mess. It didn't mean I abandoned all conscientiousness. I continued to do my job well, with an eye toward sustainability of my work-unit's activities. But bad managerial decisions coming down the pipes ceased to eat away at me, and I ceased fighting them.)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> One of the things that such pivotal life events can do is give us "permission" in ways we never used to accord ourselves. I wouldn't quite characterize past behaviour as stubbornness, pride, machismo or anything like that, but it can be easy to feel like we don't have "permission" to _not_ do something, or only do it up to some point and no further. I don't even think it is accompanied by feelings of guilt (unless we end up doing something we feel we shouldn't have). And drastic interventions, like surgery, can somehow magically give us that permission that we previously lacked. It's like a fence or similar barrier has been torn down***. That doesn't mean old habits simply vanish, but it _does_ mean that we end up thinking more about whether we _have_ to do something, and can simply say "Thanks, but I'll pass".
> 
> So, you now have "permission" NOT to push yourself. Weird how the mind works that way.
> 
> (***I'm sure there are other similarly comparable instances/contexts as well, but when I was approaching retirement, one of the things I acquired "permission" to do was to not care about stupid management decisions, simply because I knew I wouldn't be there to have to clean up the mess. It didn't mean I abandoned all conscientiousness. I continued to do my job well, with an eye toward sustainability of my work-unit's activities. But bad managerial decisions coming down the pipes ceased to eat away at me, and I ceased fighting them.)


Yes, it's a different way of thinking about what is really needed vs what I'm inclined to do.

I'm getting some balance in the fact that those around me seem to know me better than I know myself.

This time, I'm listening to them.

This was a reality check plain and simple.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Thanks Mark,
> 
> Honestly I think the psychological impacts of some of the milestones I listed are profound. While I appreciate all the care and pampering I have had from family and coworkers, I'm not wired that way and it feels good to regain a little control.
> 
> I have no intention of pushing myself to the point of losing ground however.


It's a hard thing to accept that we tough guys need to rely on someone else for some pretty basic things. For me, it also opened my eyes to the tribulations of the elderly.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> It's a hard thing to accept that we tough guys need to rely on someone else for some pretty basic things. For me, it also opened my eyes to the tribulations of the elderly.


My wife is a PSW, but specializes in working with the elderly, palliative care et cetera. Through osmosis I have gained a much better appreciation of their situations.

I do have a new found appreciation for those around me. It almost seems like they relished the chance to prop me up a bit.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> It's a hard thing to accept that we tough guys need to rely on someone else for some pretty basic things. For me, it also opened my eyes to the tribulations of the elderly.


Children understand they need "permission" for *everything*, but are _allowed_ to fail. Any parent has likely had the experience of a kid struggling with some task (even as simple as putting on winter boots) who declares "I can't!!". Once we're adults, though, we feel the burden of responsibility for everything. That's the difference between being a kid and being a senior. As an older senior (or as someone younger dealing with a physical impediment that may be temporary or lasting), one may have no more capacity/strength to accomplish something than a child does, but the sense of onus is still there, and along with that mismatch between capacity and perceived burden comes embarrassment/shame.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, for anyone else facing this or similar, I encourage you to not ignore the reality of how much it will impact you emotionally / psychologically.

Knowing it's happening (for me at least) makes it much easier to overcome.

I deliberately stayed away from posting for a few weeks because some elements of the site were causing me more stress than they were worth.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Milkman said:


> I deliberately stayed away from posting for a few weeks........


And welcome back....illegitimi non carborundum


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Slowly I turned...

I’m just trying to get better and this place can be very helpful to me.

I appreciate it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Paul M said:


> And welcome back....illegitimi non carborundum


I guess most of us are well past this point.








Good to have you back, just remember, there's no rush. For anything.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> I guess most of us are well past this point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I’m getting a fair bit of that. I guess my response is that everyone heals in their own way and at their own speed. I have to stay active. That doesn’t mean weekly trips to Detroit or Nashville at the moment, but I’m quite capable of cranking out a few quotes and e-mail messages.
If I don’t at least do this, my mental health will decline.

I will not however commit suicide by laptop.

I’m a bit crazy, but IMO not stupid.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I reached a few milestones over the past few days. Some may seem trivial, but all add up to feeling more normal.
> 
> Not in order of timing or importance:
> 
> ...


They do not seem the least bit trivial.
Any sort of thing can be a big deal in the right context.
Glad to hear it's going well.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

As far as mental health goes, sometimes being on the far side of the fence isn't bad. Just as long as you remember where the spare key is hidden and when you talk to yourself it sometimes makes sense.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> As far as mental health goes, sometimes being on the far side of the fence isn't bad. Just as long as you remember where the spare key is hidden and when you talk to yourself it sometimes makes sense.


I have a bad habit of talking to myself while I work. My colleagues were looking at each other with that “Mike’s back” look and smirk.

Sometimes I do get answers, but not audible ones.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Another day in the office. I feel good and look forward to this being just another memory, another anecdote in an otherwise mundane life.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Another day in the office. I feel good and look forward to this being just another memory, another anecdote in an otherwise mundane life.
> 
> View attachment 275266


Who did the Owl pic in the background? Is it Dorset?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sue Coleman, a Mohawk artist I think.

We also have some beautiful Mohawk pottery by Steve Smith. I collect his work.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have to laugh. When I clicked on the last post here, what showed up on the screen was only part of the first pic; that only went maybe an inch and a half below those two holes. My first thought was "Nice work, I guess, but that's the damnedest goalie mask I've EVER seen".  I guess that proves I'm Canadian. Hard to think of another nationality whose immediate thought would be that. LOL


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I have to laugh. When I clicked on the last post here, what showed up on the screen was only part of the first pic; that only went maybe an inch and a half below those two holes. My first thought was "Nice work, I guess, but that's the damnedest goalie mask I've EVER seen".  I guess that proves I'm Canadian. Hard to think of another nationality whose immediate thought would be that. LOL


I don't know what your average goalie mask costs these days, but I wouldn't want to outfit a goalie in this stuff.

Steve is unfortunately recovering slowly from West Nile virus so I don't think he has been producing for about a year.

Hoping he recovers fully as he is a nice man and a brilliant talent.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I deliberately stayed away from posting for a few weeks because some elements of the site were causing me more stress than they were worth.


You could take up a hobby.........


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

In a very real sense this experience has been a series of milestones bringing me back to “normal” whatever that is.

It’s surprising how much we all take for granted in terms of basic comforts and activities.

I take pleasure in simple things and much of that was put on hold after Sept 13.

This past weekend I cleared two more such milestones.

Believe it or not, after this type of surgery you’re pretty much prohibited form sleeping on your sides or stomach. I’m a side sleeper, always have been, and a lousy sleeper anyway so I’ve been trying to sleep on my back for almost two months with limited success.

This weekend I finally was able to resume my normal toss and turn between one side and the other. HUGE difference.

The second was that you’re not allowed to have hot baths for a couple of months after heart surgery. It drives your BP up.

I have and enjoy a beautiful big whirlpool tub which we installed about fifteen years ago and since then it has been sort of a sanctuary for me. I have an awesome speaker in there and some nice Monet and Dali prints. I like to soak with the jets running, put on some good music, smoke a joint and relax, then follow up by sitting outside and steaming. It’s really a nice thing.

I was a little nervous about the heat on my incisions. They’ve healed nicely, but still ache a bit deep down.

No problem.


So, basic things like being able to have a toke, having normal interactions with my wife, sleeping, meditating in the tub, all of which were suspended for a couple of months have more or less been restored.

Maybe I should try and appreciate those comforts more from now on.

Anyway, seems like I can wrap this thread up.

Thanks to everyone for the support.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm sorry for the necro thread (a term I only recently became familiar with), but I just realized I missed a rather noteworthy milestone recently.

Sunday, Sept 13, marked one year since my successful open heart surgery (Friday Sept 13th, 2019).

I'm fine now. I'll raise a nice glass (or two) of Bordeaux and smoke a few buds this evening in celebration.

There was a very real possibility I might not have been here to post this.

Thanks to all for your support and encouragement.

Sorry for the gory shot. This shit was real.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Congrats on the milestone! I hope all is well. My dad had ermergency open heart surgery in 1992. While I haven't been through it personally, it's still quite a ride and journey for family members as well.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> Congrats on the milestone! I hope all is well. My dad had ermergency open heart surgery in 1992. While I haven't been through it personally, it's still quite a ride and journey for family members as well.


Thanks,

I had excellent support and tried hard to be a decent patient.

You find out who really cares under such circumstances.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Congratulations! Glad to hear this.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Glad you are doing well. Our health care isn’t so bad here.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I'm sorry for the necro thread (a term I only recently became familiar with), but I just realized I missed a rather noteworthy milestone recently.
> 
> Sunday, Sept 13, marked one year since my successful open heart surgery (Friday Sept 13th, 2019).
> 
> ...


Yup, that's what it's like. My friend Mr. Digi2t, one of the guys behind Dead End FX, went through something similar two Julys back, and I have a similar hospital bedside photo of him with a few more tubes and things in him, that I had to post on the DIYstompbox forum as "proof of life".

A neighbour and friend, hit his head on the ice, back in January, while watering a neighbourhood rink or clearing the snow off it, I forget which. At first they thought he was okay, but a few days after they sent him home from hospital it was apparent he was suffering an internal brain bleed, so they readmitted him, quickly operated and removed part of his skull to relieve the pressure. Since then he was walking around with a soft cockeyed head and obliged to wear a helmet to protect the non-skull area. Took a while until they felt he was in decent enough shape, and they could fit his surgery in, what with all the other pandemic-related emergencies that had already been deferred. In the interim, they kept the skull chunk in the freezer, and on the 9th they finally reinstalled the chunk. I ran into him sitting on the porch reading 4 days post-op, which surprised the hell out of me. Big row of staples across his scalp that sort of resembles your stitches. But chatting with him, he seemed to be his old self again, and is one of the few people I know who can legitimately say "I'm getting my head together".

Happy anniversary! Glad you were here for it.


----------

